# First Try on a Spoon



## Tom Smart (Dec 29, 2015)

Had a chance that take my new spoon knife for a test drive this afternoon. What I learned is it is not as easy as I thought it might be, especially with other than basswood. I have a new respect for carvers. This is cherry (I know that for sure 'cause I cut it down).





 

It for sure ain't perfect but I can stir the sauce with it.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2015)

I've never carved one, but that looks pretty darn good to me! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Dec 29, 2015)

Good looking spoon from here. Did you buy the knife or make it yourself?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 29, 2015)

bamafatboy said:


> Good looking spoon from here. Did you buy the knife or make it yourself?



Bought the curved blade and made the handle.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2015)

Tom as one newbie spoon carver to another that spoon is nothing to sneer at. Really sexy lines and the the cup or bowl whatever it is called is very well carved.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 29, 2015)

Looks great @Tom Smart !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 29, 2015)

That is a fine looking spoon Tom. For a first, I would say excellent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff Ford (Dec 30, 2015)

Started to do some spoons and spatula's lately and they are a nice quick project.

Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 5, 2016)

I have carved a few and that one looks like A1 work to me. I love to carve cherry into spoons. It smells so good while you carve it. It also darkens with age and becomes even more beautiful. 
One question though, what radius is that knife blade? I have a 1-1/4" radius knife and it works wonderfully on the bowl.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 5, 2016)

This is where I got it, Danny. Learned about it on here someplace, maybe in @Kevin 's thread about his spoon adventure. This one is the "large". 

http://deepwoodsventures.com/en/spoon-carver/33-spoon-carver-blade-only.html

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 5, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> This is where I got it, Danny. Learned about it on here someplace, maybe in @Kevin 's thread about his spoon adventure. This one is the "large".
> 
> http://deepwoodsventures.com/en/spoon-carver/33-spoon-carver-blade-only.html


Mine is similar to the small one but has a two sided blade. All the better to cut my pointer finger on my right hand.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 5, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Mine is similar to the small one but has a two sided blade. All the better to cut my pointer finger on my right hand.



I've managed to cut my finger with just the one sided blade. I surely don't need the double jeopardy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

